# WHO Recommends Gay And Bisexual Men Limit Sexual Partners, Anonymous Sex, To Reduce Monkeypox Spread (ZeroHedge)



## Creamu (Jul 28, 2022)

'WHO Recommends Gay And Bisexual Men Limit Sexual Partners, Anonymous Sex, To Reduce Monkeypox Spread

The World Health Organization on Wednesday recommended that gay and bisexual men cut back on the number of sexual partners to reduce the spread of monkeypox, after the WHO's monkeypox expert, Rosamund Lewis, noted that men who have sex with men are the group with the highest risk of infection right now, CNBC reports.

Around 99% of cases are among men, while 95% of those are men who have sex with men, Lewis added.

"For men who have sex with men, this includes for the moment, reducing your number of sexual partners, reconsidering considering sex with new partners, and exchanging contact details with any new partners to enable follow up if needed," said WHO chief Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, who added that it's critical for public health authorities to communicate to the gay community in order to reduce the transmission of the virus.

[...]

The WHO declared a global health emergency in response to the outbreak over the weekend as cases have rapidly increased. The current outbreak is highly unusual because the virus is spreading widely in European and North America where the virus isn’t normally found. Historically, monkeypox spread at low levels in remote parts of West and Central Africa where rodents and other animals carried the virus.

[...]

Monkeypox is primarily spread through skin-to-skin contact during sex. According to the WHO's Lewis, the virus will have an opportunity to continue spreading if people don't limit the number of sex partners and anonymous sexual contact.

"If there’s no intervention in a circumstance where there’s a lot of skin-to-skin contact on a regular basis, perhaps in the context of multiple partnerships or contact with anonymous partners, then that would be a circumstance, without intervention, where the virus can spread more easily," he said.

[...]'

-ZeroHedge

https://www.zerohedge.com/medical/w...exual-partners-anonymous-sex-reduce-monkeypox


----------

